# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Këndezi dhe Pula

## Brari

Po  ..do te shkruanj  sa nami te benet..



NE BALLKON QENDRONJAM


1)Ne ballkon qendroja
Nga rruga shikoja
Ti kur me kalove
Zemren ma coptove

2) Ku po shkon te thashe
Po ti nuk tregove
Nga prapa pallatit 
Dike ti takove

3) O moj tradhetare
Qe ma dredh gjithmone
Nga prapa pallatit
del takon gjitone.

3) Ti nuk  ma var fare 
Moj shitse bylmetit
Del takon kasapin
Me plase mua te shkretit 



Ne Pritje


Sonte mospritjet mu ben  ikje
I ndeva ne tel ti thaj me hene
Lengun e piva ne tharjen e muzgut
Ne fjal te fjales ta theva lumin
E  ti ike me mos ardhje
Pa  me lene asnji  pik dalje
Ne agun e drittkurrjes erdhe

----------


## macia_blu

"mosprijet mu ben ikje
i ndeva ne tel t'i thaja me hene"

Pabesueshmerisht  e bukur!

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga macia_blu_ 
> *"mosprijet mu ben ikje
> i ndeva ne tel t'i thaja me hene"
> 
> Pabesueshmerisht  e bukur!*




         " Bir Selman i nënës , kë të qaj më parë..."

----------


## flerfler

HAAAAAAAAAA BRARI!

O poetesha, Brari po tallet e ju e merrni seriozisht, Brah po ti do me vdesesh mua. Brari nder rrobat ne tel e ben poezi e ju i beni analizen artistike, haaaaaaaaaa

Mos vdeksh kurre o Bamke

----------


## Sokoli

I mora postimet e tua o Brar
ne tel i ndera per t'i thare
t'u avullojne fjale e ide
pas tharjes s'u mbeti gje tjeter per be.

----------


## ana_tirane

ke fantazi prej magjistari ti brar

----------


## ana_tirane

> _Postuar më parë nga Brari_ 
> *Po  ..do te shkruanj  sa nami te benet..
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Ti nuk  ma var fare 
> Moj shitse bylmetit
> Del takon kasapin
> Me plase mua te shkretit 
> ...


po ca ti bej ajo i lidh puna te shkretet njeri me mish tjetra me produkte shtazore...lol

----------


## ornament

flerfler, s'ke kuptu gje as Ti; FEMRAT s'bejne dot KRITIKE ARTI (ne fakt as "jokritike") Macja rend pas Brarit ti thote; ME FAL! histori e vjeter, a kupton fler.
Gjithashtu flerfler, Brari s'tallet, ai i BEN KRITIKE (ne forme alegorike) poezise femerore te forumit tone letrar. Kritika me e bukur dhe e drejte, mendoj une.

----------


## Fiori

"Bejme sikur bejme kritika per te kritikuarit, kritike te kritikes." Kush jetoi aq gjate sa duhej per tu bere kritik??? - sigurisht jo ata qe nuk jetuan kurre. 

Brari sa melankolik qe je dhe ti, ma copetove zemren  :perqeshje:

----------


## katana

mor nga behet ajo ana o'neil se na ka marr malli?

----------


## xhulia

Brari me te paren me beri per te qeshur (dhe e dyta me pelqeu)dhe kjo mjafton te them qe me beri me mire se nje krijim abstrakt.Po pse me te gjithe ju qe keni "mbaruar"per kritike letrare........vetem dhimbja ka drejte te flasi ironia s'ka fare eee?

----------


## ana_tirane

duam poezi te tjera Brar...edhe proze...

----------


## flerfler

Rrofte zoti Niqifon, kryetari i bashkise tone...

----------


## Prototype

shume te bukura brari me ngjajne si serenata korcare pakez .

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga katana_ 
> *mor nga behet ajo ana o'neil se na ka marr malli?*




 Ana  O' Neal-in e kam une ketu,,,,,I kam vene "elzettin"    :perqeshje:

----------


## Agim Doçi

Brari miku im i mirë,
Qesha dhe pastaj pyeta vehten: "a mos po nxjerrë kunjin Brari me të gjithë!?.."
Pasha buk¨ne je fantastik! Nëse "NË BALLKON QËNDRONJAM" është hedhur me dialektin e "lalëzuar", kjo tjetra "Në pritje" është perlë!!!!! Po ec e gjeje se si është shkruar, kur është shkruar dhe ajë që më superpëlqeu dhe më tronditi ishte rreshti "Në agun e drit'tkurrjes erdhi!....." FANTASTIKE!!!!
Të përqafoj me 4 vargje sepse nesër martohet Nano me Xhoana:

Qingji i butë i thith dy nana.
Ti dy gra: Xhinë e Xhoana!
Ku e ke msue bre kët lloj stili!?
Besa besë je rracë kopili!!....


Të përqafoj Agim Doçi

----------


## Henri

Ja ku me ndolle prape o Bra,
Do shkruanj, do benj hata
Më s'durohet kjo dynja,
Te shkoje sherri ne hava!lol

Kur me del me kose ne dore,
Me trumpeta, me tabore,
do m'i bëç nja dy deshmore
qe per "nderin" ia bejne forë.

Kur leshohesh teposhte malit,
fjala jote, trok i kalit,
frymen do ma mbaç buze zallit
S'i pret udhe era Bra Djalit!

Ne perleshje i nxjerr ziftin,
plaget kurre s'te prekin shpirtin.
Sa per trupin prere e grire,
Vijne "murgeshat" t'i lepijne.

Per heroin te gjithe rendin,
Per ate titull te shkrete
qe ndergjegja mbi dafina,
te na fleje kur te ndrrojme jete.

Ca avionin kapin qafe,
ca gomarit me galop.
Mjere kush u ka hypur kembeve,
ben perpara e s'qaset dot!

PS: Ana O'Neil duket sikur ka marre mbiemrin e bashkeshortit: Ana Tirana. Apo eshte shperngulur? Corazon, me pyeti ILP-ja nje dite ne e dinte njeri nga behej Ana O'neil e forumit te vjeter. Une i thashe te lexonte Brarin tek letersia, se sa here qe ben ai ndonje "krijim" se ku duket edhe Ana ashtu pa pritur.

----------


## Brari

Skjarim !


Kete temen "krijimtaria brarit "  nuk e kam hapur une por ndonji moderator per humor ndoshta.
Aty ne fakt ska ndonji gje qe te quhet "krijimtari".
Megjithate sherbeu per pak humor miqesor mes nesh. 
No Prabllem.

Agim   !

Ne dasmen e Nanos jane ftuar deputetet. Goja leng po u shkon.
Thone se do kete ferges me melci qengjash nga tragjasi dhe nga nji tepsi me karkaleca deti qe ja dhuron cuni Ndrek Luces, bosi i Peshkut.
Deputetet po rrine pa ngrene keto dite qe te kene oreks ne Dasem.
Vera do jete nga Burgonja e Frances dhe thone se Caci ka zgjidhur qesenë.
Berisha eshte ne hall. "Me shkue a mos me shkue burra..dhiz iz kueshcen "  i kish thene  doktori te vetve.
Shoku Thanas eshte ne hall. te shkoje ..hmm.. i ngel hatri Xhines..
Te mos shkoje i ngel hatri Xhoit..
Vertet eshte ne dilem  Z. Thanas.



lol.

Henrushe..lisën tu mi.

Si je ti  sorkadhja e pyjeve te  British Columbia..

Ana o neil ..Henri .. brari.. Rolo.. Ana tirana... loti.. Star crafti Corazoni .... Gimi.. Qyfo.. etj  jane sejcili ne vehte persona te vecante.
Mos i ngaterro  pra nickat.


henri..je ti moderatore ketu?
Ti e ke hap kte Temen me emrin tim?
Ok.
Po me detyron te merem me krijimtari..
Po cyte shkruaj se..
O cme gjeti belaja..

----------


## flerfler

Mr. Brari!. Une ve bast me cfardo lloj shume qe ti e di ku eshte Ana O'Neil. Ti je maestro... E mbylla nuk po flas me. It's not my bussines
Une e kam pare ca here ne MSN kohe me pare...

Henro, e ke gibam, ana o'neil nuk eshte Ana Tirana

----------


## Brari

Po e di. Ja ndjeva qepare tak takun e takave kur kaloj ne koridor.
Dola me vrap te shikoj por ..vone.. Ajo kishte ikur..
Por megjithate kish lene  parfumin  ne ajer ...ehh.



Ca poezi tani...


Kendez-iada


A e di pse Kendezi kendon mbi qymez
Dhe nga gjumi te zgjon sikur ka ber vez?
Qe ti pul e urte  mos te harrosh
Qe ai te ka xhan e larg te mos shkosh
Qe  kendezat e tjere nuk jan me te mire
Se ky qe ke pran qe ngrihet pa gdhire
Qe  fshatin e zgjon e gjumashet terbon
Dhe pulave tjera xhelozi u shkon
Per ty moj Pule ai mendon
E malin e plehut  i pari e zbulon
Me kembet e forta  guret  largon
E ty moj zojush  per  drek  te fton 
Ja plehu bertet e token troket
E nxjerr prej aty  bollek ne ushqim 
Grure e miser  per ty pa pushim
Eja te thot e ha ketu me mua
Pastaj te pijm uj  te dy bashk ne krua
Ta din te gjith se ty te kam grua
Afrohet pula pak  me pertim 
Cukit pak mbi pleh  plot me  dyshim
Syt i mban hapur plot vigjelim
Mirqenjen e do dhe pul e  ngrata
Pulat e tjera pa buk i ze nata
Kendezi i saje vertet eshte sarhosh
Po vec ama te gjen cte kerkosh
Te tjerat pa Kotec  flejn per gazep
E un thot  ne qymez  flej me lezet
Kendezi ben roje e un si zonje
Kashte sa te duash kam per shtroje
E ndersa Pula cukit e mediton
Padashje shushka  prapanicen zbulon
Kendez-kaposhi  ate po pret
Hopa kercen dhe e mberthen
Po pula  maestro  nuk ja ka ngene
Prit mer kaqol  se aq lir se kam
Germo mir ne pleh  se zogjt dun te han
E mir de mire  fryhet kaposhi 
E plehun shperndan i fryre gjith  inat
Ku i shkon mendja dhe kti sarhoshi
Thot pula me vete ..ik mer tarallak
E gjeli germon..germon e kendon
E  pula vigjelon..vigjelon e prodhon
Cdo dit ky avaz tash 8000 vjet
Ushqim e siguri kerkon pula  shkrete 
E kaposhi  i mjer pak qef e dashuri 
..............................................
............................................... 
Ja erdhi dhe nata  ne fshatin tonë
Njerez edhe shpeze njisoj ne Zakonë
Te buka e krevati, kashta e koteci 
Shkon pula dhe plaka, plaku e kendezi







Keshtu pra Shok e shoqe..
Forumi na bashkon..
humor dhe shoqeri ..
Me mir se zallamahi..

----------

